# 135 degree corners



## screwy (Mar 12, 2011)

Need some advice and my drywall terminology ain't the best so bear with me. I made some bulkheads with 135 degree angle, the outside corners are simple enough but the inside are a challenge. In the past I bullnosed some, but this time I went with a standard "sharp/sqaure" corner. I have tried these corners two ways. First bedding tape then doing each side one at a time. Second I tried to use the adjustable corner tool. I believe the corner tool CAN do a better job but feel I am using it improperly. 

Can I get some input on the best way and how you go about doing so.

I will be doing more in the future,
Thanks


----------



## lrobertstoner (Mar 18, 2011)

did you use paper or other for your angel 
second is your angel running true
third the tool doesnt work to good i would assume you are useing a corner trowl or duble sided angel tool
i would advise you to use a 5" knife running one side then the other let dry
then check with chalk line to make sure your angel is running straight
fix where needed then put a skim coat over you can use a broad knife 8-12" knife to help fix any angel that is off
i have seen alot of diff ways to finish out and most inexperienced will round a angel like that rather than having patience and delligence
i use the broad knife as a straight edge this will help from following the rut of the angle


----------



## screwy (Mar 12, 2011)

I used paper. I framed my bulkhead and they are very straight. The angle is spot on. It is a corner trowel that is adjustable.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Just my opinion, but corner trowels are useless. If your angle is right, I'd agree to run one side at a time with a 5" (or 6" as some people prefer). Use a sanding sponge to sand. You should be able to take out any unevenness with sanding. Some sort of flex type bead/tape might have made things easier.....


----------



## screwy (Mar 12, 2011)

Ahhh inside metal corner bead! I think I'll give that a go next time, thanks. Don't get me wrong the corners look fantastic but the amount of time is what I am trying to cut down on.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

It's actually metal reinforced paper bead (Sure Corner is one brand that comes to mind). Or there's a product called Strait-Flex that's more of a heavy paper/composite that's pre-creased allowing you to adjust to the angle you need. It still all comes down to the final sanding....


----------

